# How do I use Superior Drummer 2 with Ableton Live 9 Lite?



## Eclipse (Jul 14, 2014)

So I just installed SD2.0 + Metal Foundry on my computer, and I installed everything there was to install using the 64bit installer. I just recently purchased a Scarlett 2i4 that came with Ableton Live 9 Lite (64bit) that I'll use until I get Cubase. 

My question is, how can I get Superior Drummer to work in Ableton? I can't figure out how to get it _inside_ Ableton and even use it to program drums? I'm new to recording and new to Superior Drummer (just got it today). 

If I'm not being clear enough just let me know. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Ewwwww916 (Jul 14, 2014)

In Ableton Live you're going to have to search for your 64 bit VST folder. One of the downsides of running Ableton in 64 bit is that it can only run 64 bit plugins unlike other daws that can run 32 bit and 64 bit plugins. I just stick to the 32 bit version of Ableton, but this shouldn't be a problem for you. After that you're gonna have to become acquainted with the Ableton midi editer. I suggest plugging in a midi keyboard to figure out which notes on the keyboard correspond with which piece of the kit.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 14, 2014)

Ewwwww916 said:


> In Ableton Live you're going to have to search for your 64 bit VST folder. One of the downsides of running Ableton in 64 bit is that it can only run 64 bit plugins unlike other daws that can run 32 bit and 64 bit plugins. I just stick to the 32 bit version of Ableton, but this shouldn't be a problem for you. After that you're gonna have to become acquainted with the Ableton midi editer. I suggest plugging in a midi keyboard to figure out which notes on the keyboard correspond with which piece of the kit.



How do I "search" for that VST folder?

There must be something I didn't install on SD2.


----------



## Ewwwww916 (Jul 14, 2014)

First of all check if there is a Vstplugins folder on your computer. For 64 bit it would either be C:\\Program Files\Vstplugins\ or C:\\Program Files\Steinberg\Vstplugins\. If none of these folders are there I would go back and reinstall Superior Drummer (don't reinstall the entire soundbank) and double check where it is installing the vstplugin.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you, I finally figured it out! Now I just have to figure out how to program drums. Thanks again for the help.


----------

